# Manzanillo school



## kori (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi there,
I just heard that the company could send us to Cuyutlan/ Manzanillo for a year. This is the first time I heard about the place, and there is not much on the internet about it especially about ( English language ) schools. Perhaps there are none? I got the idea from some travel blogs I found that there are some expats there. I have 3 non-Spanish speaking kids ( 8,10,12 years ). Any info would be greatly appreciated!
Thanks!


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

There won't be any English language schools in Cuyutlan which is a very small beach town about a 1/2 hour south of Manzanillo. I've never heard of an English language school in Manzanillo which is a large city but ???

I would contact Manzamigos Manzamigos Main Menu .... or Google TomZap and ask on the Manzanillo message board. There are a number of residents that read and post there.

Many English only kids do well in Spanish only schools ... but admittedly the younger the better


----------



## kori (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks, Sparks, I contacted Manzamigos, which indeed looked like the best place to ask, they will know if there is any school. The other forum was very interesting, but I can only post after becoming a member, so first I wait what the lady from Menzamigos can tell me. I think I read your post on Mexconnect, about having to show a birth certificate of your child if you want to enroll it in a school? That's a first for me, and good to know! Usually it's the vaccination record, which is mandatory. Are there any more tips which come to your mind? 
Though I would like my children to learn Spanish, I will not drop them this time in a foreign-language only school cold turkey. I had to do that here in Germany, and while they picked up a new language in a year which is great, they necessarily missed out a lot on the actual curriculum, as it took several months for them until they could follow topics. I will not do that a second time in row, because they will have a deficit in academical knowledge.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I think what you read on MexConnect was about a young Mexican girl that wanted to enter the first grade (first year in school). She needed a birth certificate to enter the system but if you have past school records plus visas and passports I doubt there would be a problem.

The best you might find in Manzanillo is a private tutor or home schooling. Manzanillo is just not an International destination like many other locations in Mexico


----------



## kori (Jun 30, 2007)

Thanks Sparks, it certainly looks like you are right.


----------

